# New Grower, New concerns



## GrowLikeU (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok! this is my first grow and its not perfect, somewhere along the way i messed up. I dont believe its nute burn becuz i only used the nutes solution 3-4 times and when i stopped and only water every other day the leaves continued to turn yellow, brown and then it would crumble up. Someone here told me it might be root bound. I went and got some solution to basically clean the salts or whatever it was in there. Anyway here's some pix... I was wondering if it's time to be put in flower... what do u think?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 3, 2012)

it looks root bound to me, looks like its eating itself instead of nutes fromt he soil.

i would transplant, and put into flower with a dose of both grow and bloom nutes.


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 3, 2012)

YOu could be having some root bound issues but it looks more like
a start of a Nitrogen Deficiency to me. Your tops look fine not a lot of burn see how its affecting your bottom fans?? The plant is drawing nutrients from the bottom leaves to support the top of the plants.

Cheers
t6


----------



## GrowLikeU (Mar 3, 2012)

do you prefer a specific way i put it into flower (i.e. bending). Do you think i should water more with nutes or use anything else? will it be fine going into flower with that amount of fan leaves?

thnx in advance


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 3, 2012)

Myself I dont like to throw them into flower if they are nitrogen deficient because it really strains the plant if and when you go full bloom nutes with low nitrogen. Some strains will be a lot worse than others. If it was me I would feed the plants a couple of times veg nutes before kicking it over.

A lot of strains will really yellow and drop leafs into flower but the basic idea is to have enough nitrogen in the plants to sustain it till the end of flower

This is why I like the lucas formula because it basically holds the same formula veg through flower without a big drop in nitrogen and most I have run on it dont yellow out much. Then after we have
 the premo buds on there we can let the plant use up all the nitrogen in the last two weeks of flower while were flushing the plant to rid of all nutrients.
Good luck
t6


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 3, 2012)

do you know if those are female plants?  I'd take clones just in case. And like puffinnugs said transplant them into a bigger pot.... feed them for a week or two then put them in flower. oh..... and don't put them in prenuted soil when you transplant them.


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 3, 2012)

I guess you didnt tell me how old the plants are in veg. I assumed they were already sexed. I cant tell by the pics. Check for preflowers. Not just on the tops but down about 4 or 5 nodes. A lot of strains will give you the clue of preflowers at about 4 to 5 weeks some longer. Also look for male signs or balls.

And yes if you decided you could clone them now if your not sure repot and go thrue flower and cull the males if there were any but its more convienient obviously if they were sexed and not waste the time repotting all of them. General rule is to expect double the size of the plant in flower from the veg cycle.

Cheers
t6


----------



## Markers (Mar 3, 2012)

mmmm what kinda nutes? What kinda soil? How often do you feed/water?
what size container?


----------



## Roddy (Mar 3, 2012)

*f flower while were flushing the plant to rid of all nutrients.
Good luck*

A lot of us on here don't flush at all, just feed right up until harvest. Flushing does nothing but deprive the plant of food during the time it really needs it. imho


----------



## GrowLikeU (Mar 4, 2012)

Markers said:
			
		

> mmmm what kinda nutes? What kinda soil? How often do you feed/water?
> what size container?




the plant is 3mths, female plants, i use ffof soil and i water and feed  every other day. the pot size is average. i should just continue to feed it but put in bigger pots. 

do all the leaves have to be green in order for me to put into flower? what do u guys suggest i do to get it right before i put it into flower? hould i continue to use the nutes.im using pure blend pro grow 3-2-4 veg formula.

what soil do u suggest if pre nuted soil is not the way to go?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 4, 2012)

First if I had know female plants I'd take clones...... as far as soil goes...... stay away from those that feed for 4 to six months..... IMO they have too much N for flowering plants. 3 months is a long time to veg..... they are going to be root bound...... if you do flower in those pots it will hurt your results...... I'd put them in bigger pots with some organic soil which I'd add more perlite....... give'm  10 more days or so in veg.... feed them good....... then put them into flower. green mojo...... be safe.


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 4, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *f flower while were flushing the plant to rid of all nutrients.*
> *Good luck*
> 
> A lot of us on here don't flush at all, just feed right up until harvest. Flushing does nothing but deprive the plant of food during the time it really needs it. imho


Hi Roddy yes I am aware there are those who dont flush. Its a matter of personal preferance. Myself I want the bud to be clean. Look at the ash sometime on flushed verses non flush I think you will see my point.

Cheers
t6


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2012)

Teamster6 said:
			
		

> Hi Roddy yes I am aware there are those who dont flush. Its a matter of personal preferance. Myself I want the bud to be clean. Look at the ash sometime on flushed verses non flush I think you will see my point.
> 
> Cheers
> t6



I have flushed and I have not flushed.  I do not see any difference in anything--like taste or how it burns.  I would also be willing to bet that after a good dry and cure, that no one can.  

I also have found that when I use the Lucas formula in veg, my plants do not get enough N.  I now never use it for vegging, although sometimes still use it for flowering.

GrowLikeU--I would transplant into a larger container--at least 3 gal.  Get some flowering (bloom) nutes.  If you are using Botanicare veg nutes and are happy with them, then you might want to go ahead and get some of their Bloom formula.  You do need Bloom nutes in flower.  Unless you are using organic soil and amendments, you need to feed your plant on a regular schedule throughout their life (most plants 3 months old would be 4-5 times as large as yours).  Get them hyealkthy, sex them and then put them into flowering.  

How large is your tent and what kind/how much light are you using?  Do you have a decent ventilation setup?


----------



## Markers (Mar 4, 2012)

GrowLikeU said:
			
		

> the plant is 3mths, female plants, i use ffof soil and i water and feed every other day. the pot size is average. i should just continue to feed it but put in bigger pots.
> 
> do all the leaves have to be green in order for me to put into flower? what do u guys suggest i do to get it right before i put it into flower? hould i continue to use the nutes.im using pure blend pro grow 3-2-4 veg formula.
> 
> what soil do u suggest if pre nuted soil is not the way to go?


 
It's hard to tell in the pics but based on the stalk diameter at the base and the container diameter I would put them in a bigger container. Especially if you have to water every other day. Average size for me is about a 5 gallon bucket lol. I grow in a soiless medium, by itself it has no nutrients so i feed at every watering which is every 3 to 4 days depending on the strain. In veg I use something closer to  20-15-15. After they're in a bigger container give em 3 to 7 days to to settle in and then flip em if you want. I can only tell you what works for me. 
For dirt I use a good potting soil that has no nutrients. I mix it 50% soil 25% perlite, 25% vermiculite. I put a layer of 1" rocks in the bottom of the pot to allow good drainage. And only water when the pot is noticably lighter in weight than when freshly watered. I also water until a good amount of water is comin out the bottom of the container. You can't really water too much just too often.


----------



## GrowLikeU (Mar 4, 2012)

i have 3-5 gallon pots. I was waiting to transplant until its time to go into flower, but i will switch it over tmrw. what kind of un-nuted soil do u prefer? my tent is called light house.. 2x4 (54.6"x28"x78"). i have proper ventilation. i will also get the bloom nutes for flower tmrw. Do u guys suggest anythng else i can do for the plant before turning it over and will it be ok going into flower seeing how the plant looks?


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2012)

GrowLikeU said:
			
		

> i have 3-5 gallon pots. I was waiting to transplant until its time to go into flower, but i will switch it over tmrw. what kind of un-nuted soil do u prefer? my tent is called light house.. 2x4 (54.6"x28"x78"). i have proper ventilation. i will also get the bloom nutes for flower tmrw. Do u guys suggest anythng else i can do for the plant before turning it over and will it be ok going into flower seeing how the plant looks?



...."I".... would allow them 'at least'... a week to recover in fresh soil, before inducing flower. FFOF is "good" soil... and works well in conjunction w/ their "nute trio"..


----------



## GrowLikeU (Mar 5, 2012)

i will do just as u say HICK. thanx


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 6, 2012)

Tell us more about your space, your lighting, and your ventilation.  There is _something_ not right.  Plants that are 3 months old should be monsters and yours are still really quite small.  Before I flipped to 12/12, I think I would try and find out why they grew so little during those 3 months.  I cannot help that believe that whatever caused them to not grow could also be a factor when you put them to 12/12.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm thinking the two most serious mistakes US new growers make are over watering and over nuting. When you over water the roots swell up and lose their ability to take up the nutes, and then, seeing that they may need N or Mg or some other nute, they are fed again before the soil gets dry enough for the plants to absorb the nutes -- the plants stay alive (barely) but they do not grow well -- JMO

I supose it could be due to lighting, or ventilation, but it is probably due to simply not letting the soil dry out before watering or feeding.

I try hard not to let this happen in my garden because I was told over and over again in here by these great growers -- and I listened 

Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

First, they are badly rootbound, thus causing the N-deficiency. That's the cause of yellowing. They are so short because they have been rootbound and are in a state of shock. If Hick (THG, or Puffin) hadn't said it, I woulda. New bigger containers for them w/ some good soil, either assembled or premade like FFOF. I personally love FFOF, and use no veg nutes. Whenever they get that fade, I xplant to bigger pots then flip them if they have shown me their sex :hubba:

For bloom I use FFBigBloom w/ Molasses waterings in between nute feedings...feed them literally up to the point I give'm the chop and I ain't talkin about their briss..I've taken in THG's suggestion (no starvation/flush) and had the biggest densest harvest/nugs ever since...I typically grow once, maybe twice a year now because of the increase in yield...


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 6, 2012)

I have this on one plant in my garden and one plant only.  It's Reserva Privada's OG#18.  I transplanted two weeks ago into a 20gal so there is no way it's root bound.  No one I know has a clue as to what it is, but it has been a problem for me with only the OG#18.   But it's such good pot!  It may be a humidity problem because I'm at 25 - 30% here.  I prefer plants that grow well in all conditions, dirt and hydro.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> I have this on one plant in my garden and one plant only. It's Reserva Privada's OG#18. I transplanted two weeks ago into a 20gal so there is no way it's root bound. No one I know has a clue as to what it is, but it has been a problem for me with only the OG#18. But it's such good pot! It may be a humidity problem because I'm at 25 - 30% here. I prefer plants that grow well in all conditions, dirt and hydro.


 
could be a nitrogen hog? Was this OG18 straight from seed or a cut? Phenotypic drift may be the cause of that...:confused2:


----------



## GrowLikeU (Mar 6, 2012)

i found out that it was root bound. I never over water over gave too much nutes. In the three months, i probably feed it nutes 6 times tops cause when it started yellowing, i stopped it, thinking it was nute burn. But it continued to yellow and brown. today I went and got organic soil and put the plants in 3 gal pots.. I also have compost tea which was suggested for the transplant. Hopefully things will get better from here. i appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## GrowLikeU (Mar 6, 2012)

should i feed it with veg nutes or bloom nutes


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 6, 2012)

Veg nutes, even into the first couple weeks of flower. Then a blend. Like 1/2 veg and 1/2 bloom to equal correct strength, not full strength of each. Then 1/4 veg, 3/4 bloom and then just bloom. Space all this out over several feedings.

Wet


----------



## GrowLikeU (Mar 6, 2012)

thnx appreciate it


----------



## GrowLikeU (Mar 12, 2012)

ok guys i did what u said and some of the leaves are still yellow, should i go head and just put it into flower?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2012)

Leaves that have turned yellow/crispy will not turn green or heal themselves.  How is the new growth looking?


----------



## GrowLikeU (Mar 13, 2012)

the new growth looks good! so what should i do about the yellow leaves? just leave them.


----------



## k0rps (Mar 13, 2012)

If it were me, I'd cut them off. IMHO, it makes the plant look prettier and it helps energy go to other parts of the plant.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2012)

I would go ahead and take the yellowing leaves  off. Take some clones from the bottom branches. feed her and go ahead and flip her 3 day after you take the clones and trim her up.


----------



## GrowLikeU (Mar 14, 2012)

i dont know exactly how to take clones fully. Do I have to? so I should wait to put them in flower for a few more days? Should i cut the whole yellow leaf off? 

thanx


----------



## GrowLikeU (Mar 14, 2012)

its been in veg for a long time and i want to switch asap


----------



## GrowLikeU (Mar 15, 2012)

ill jus flip today. thnx guys


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2012)

GrowLikeU said:
			
		

> the new growth looks good! so what should i do about the yellow leaves? just leave them.



I would just leave them for now.  When I have yellowing leaves, I will give them a gentle tug.  If they come off, the plant is through with them.  If they do not, I leave them.  The plant drops them when they are of not further use to the plant.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 15, 2012)

:yeahthat:  absolutely!


----------



## GrowLikeU (Mar 18, 2012)

well thank u everyone! today i will put into flower


----------



## sMACkaddict (May 18, 2012)

So?? What happened?  hah I am in a similar situation and would love to know how your ladies are faring now

thanks


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 18, 2012)

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> So?? What happened? hah I am in a similar situation and would love to know how your ladies are faring now
> 
> thanks


 
:welcome: to the 'Passion, friend.:ciao: What situations is your situation in...?

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 22, 2012)

Smackaddict, start your own thread and you'll get more members input. I'll make sure to comment...

First there's no livelinks to outside this website so you have to remove link AND XX the TT's. 

And yeah there may be a nutrient lockout problem or even possibly N-burn that could be responsible for a lockout situation...

What kind of soil are you using and what does it contain?


----------



## GrowLikeU (May 22, 2012)

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> So?? What happened?  hah I am in a similar situation and would love to know how your ladies are faring now
> 
> thanks




ill explain below


----------



## GrowLikeU (May 22, 2012)

I finish my 3 plants. Everything turned out perfect it was my first grow and and I produced a plant that took me to levels that i was amazed with. I let a friend try some and they were so high!  I have to say that I am proud of myself. I produced a lil over a quarter pound


----------



## sMACkaddict (May 22, 2012)

awesome man!  I hope i can do as well as almost 1.5oz a plant!  Whens the next one??


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 22, 2012)

Congrats on your first harvest  Looks like you turned out some nice nugs. That is awsome for the first grow. So now you can say that you are officially addicted to growing your own smoke


----------



## GrowLikeU (May 22, 2012)

lol. thanks guys! it was hard indeed but the award is so f#$%ing worth it! I messed up a few times but i guess I did more right. Im looking up seeds right now. Since im new, i only go for feminized seeds. Do you guys have any idea's. something with good yield, taste and easy to grow/ slow? i plan to start soon i come back from Miami!!!! next wkend.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2012)

IMO get any seeds you want they grow great for you as long as you pay attention to then and give them what the want.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2012)

:yeahthat::goodposting:


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 23, 2012)

I just got some MKUltra and White Rhino. I heard that they are both killer smoke. I read a really impressive article on the MK so I am looking forward to growing it. My old standby though is my Blueberry Punch by Next Generation Seeds. I got them as introduction F1s (12 beans for $50)and they turned out to be really worthwhile. I would recommend them to any new grower as they are very hardy, vigorous growers that withstand a lot of mistakes and abuse without dying or herming. And they produce some monster buds that give great smoke.


----------

